# RIP Christopher Hitchens - You will be missed



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Christopher Hitchens died today at age 62.

Fare well Christopher, you will be sorely missed.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## ringburn (Dec 5, 2011)

Was gutted when I heard this yesterday.

There'll never be another Hitch.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hrawk, excellent choice of Christopher's clips. He was without doubt one of the best debaters of our time. Fortunately, he has left hundreds of clips of his debates with theists of all faiths which will keep his arguments, his point of view available to everyone. If you haven't seen one of his clips, you owe it to yourself to watch these.


----------



## triville36 (Dec 14, 2011)

this is so sad







RIP christopher!


----------



## lobow (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess the devil needed one more debater.


----------

